
Reimplementing Printk() - signa11
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/780556/9033277f8328f060/
======
no_identd
Of course, Linus has some comments on this patch set:

[https://lwn.net/ml/linux-
kernel/CAHk-=whToBNHN_X_BQkO4zSyhSB...](https://lwn.net/ml/linux-
kernel/CAHk-=whToBNHN_X_BQkO4zSyhSBaGqTH8XEtxg2_AxoBdDnEdg@mail.gmail.com/)

Ehehe.

------
nothrabannosir
Page seems down. Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190305032007/https://lwn.net/S...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190305032007/https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/780556/9033277f8328f060/)

------
d33
Is it actually OK to publish subscriber links here? The content is interesting
though.

> Be aware that printk output is no longer time-sorted.

So does dmesg sort it?

~~~
saagarjha
I think LWN is fine with it, at least based on
[https://lwn.net/op/FAQ.lwn#slinks](https://lwn.net/op/FAQ.lwn#slinks):

> Where is it appropriate to post a subscriber link?

> Almost anywhere. Private mail, messages to project mailing lists, and blog
> entries are all appropriate. As long as people do not use subscriber links
> as a way to defeat our attempts to gain subscribers, we are happy to see
> them shared.

